# rimailons



## aricosec (14 Novembre 2003)

nouveau petit jeu pour rire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




.
une chose,une terminaison de vers,faire un quatrain
.
exemple
1 chose= voiture,canapé,salle de bain,marteau,ect.........choisir l'un de ces mots ou un autre selon son imagination
.
terminaison = *ou * inclus dans la fin du vers choisis
.
ma voiture est un vrai coucou
le volant me colle aux genoux
et si jamais je perd une roue
je vais me casser le coup
.
qui s'y colle ?
la chose est  *guirlande* 
lettres a inclure  *on* 
.







un gagnant par semaine ou moins selon les participants


----------



## PetIrix (14 Novembre 2003)

Si j'ai bien tout compris ...


Préparation des rayons  
Je vous donne mes instructions
Les légos ce s'ra au fond
Vous m'enl'vez la poupée marron
Bah! Les clients sont un peu con!
Et pour ceux qu'ont pas un rond
Reste les guirlandes, les cotillons.


----------



## Nephou (14 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Si j'ai bien tout compris ...
> 
> 
> Préparation des rayons
> ...


buzzz : il fallait écrire un quatrain


----------



## Nephou (14 Novembre 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small"> exemple:</font><hr />
En sortant doucement du flot hagard du soir
où se mèlent, harassés, employés et patrons ;
on peut voir des enfants, partager leurs regards
posés sur des guirlandes : oublier les néons.


[/QUOTE]


----------



## PetIrix (14 Novembre 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> buzzz : il fallait écrire un quatrain



Ooaarfff.

Ya de l'inertie.
Une fois que je suis parti, faut l'temps de m'arréter.

Et puis un quatrin c'est court.


----------



## aricosec (14 Novembre 2003)

petite rectif pour l'excellent  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nephou,il faut que chaque dernier mot du quatrain est la meme consonnance ici c'est en  *'on'* 
legere difficultée pou agrémenter


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Novembre 2003)

Délicatement, j'ai posé sur ton front
Des baisers légers et tout ronds...
Petites guirlandes d'amour ils sont...
Et pour la vie, t'enchanteront...


----------



## barbarella (14 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





De ces guirlandes, je te fais don,
Fil dAriane elles seront,
Car cest pour pas tourner en rond,
Quand tiras achter des bonbons.


----------



## Nephou (14 Novembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> terminaison = ou  inclus dans la fin *du* vers choisis








_il est vrai que lexemple ma fait me poser la question_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Novembre 2003)

Dieu ! Qu'il a l'air con...
Ce minable fanfaron !
Une guirlande de saucissons
Attaché au pantalon !


----------



## Nephou (14 Novembre 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small"> second essai:</font><hr />  
Le vent souffle, serein, sur le viel édredon
où mon amour et moi  après un carafon
de quelque excellent vin  nous nous étendions.
Il porte nos parfums : guirlandes de passion

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Luc G (14 Novembre 2003)

Il avait l'air d'un con
Une guirlande sur son front
Il était tombé du balcon
En acrrochant les lumignons


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2003)

Du matin frais pour éloigner le frisson,
Rien de tel qu'un câlin mignon.
Pour nous confier notre passion,
Retournons sous l'édredon.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Novembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> Du matin frais pour éloigner le frisson,
> Rien de tel qu'un câlin mignon.
> Pour nous confier notre passion,
> Retournons sous l'édredon.


...et ta guirlande ??? T'en fais quoi de ta guirlande ???


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> Du matin frais pour éloigner le frisson,
> Rien de tel qu'une guirlande de câlins mignons.
> Pour nous confier notre passion,
> Retournons sous l'édredon.



merci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_la passion m'emporte..._


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...et ta guirlande ??? T'en fais quoi de ta guirlande ???



l'es allumée, maintenant j'y vois mieux


----------



## Luc G (14 Novembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> l'es allumée, maintenant j'y vois mieux



Et voilà, on suit pas et on se fait enguirlander


----------



## bebert (14 Novembre 2003)

Noël au balcon
Pâques au tison
Guirlandes au plafond
Dinde au marrons


----------



## PetIrix (14 Novembre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Noël au balcon
> Pâques au tison
> Guirlandes au plafond
> Dinde au marrons


----------



## Alex666 (14 Novembre 2003)

j'aperçois de mon balcon 
les guirlandes de ce glouton
se gavant de dinde au marron
mais ce que je préfère c'est son reblochon !

arf dsl pas mieux


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2003)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> j'aperçois de mon balcon
> les guirlandes de ce glouton
> se gavant de dinde au marron
> mais ce que je préfère c'est son reblochon !
> ...



quel portrait ressemblant


----------



## aricosec (14 Novembre 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> _il est vrai que lexemple ma fait me poser la question_


.
autant pour moi,mais j'ai l'habitude que l'on me decrypte a demi mot,que veut tu ,le privilege de l'age,bien sur c'était de chaque ligne du 4/1 que je voulasse dire,mais je pardonne ce manque d'indulgence envers un pépé mousse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.
ce que je n'aime pas,chiotte de chiotte,c'est que l'on me mette le nez dans mon caca


----------



## aricosec (14 Novembre 2003)

ainsi je passe pour un con 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



a cause de nephou non de non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais jamais ne nous enguirlandont 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



c'est la tournée du patron


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2003)

Avec nos guirlandes de fleurs de potiron
Nous dansons tous en rond 
Sur le pont d'Avignon
Et ron et ron petit patapon


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2003)

Fred66 a dit:
			
		

> Avec nos guirlandes de fleurs de potiron
> Nous dansons tous en rond
> Sur le pont d'Avignon
> Et ron et ron petit patapon



enfin un peu de fraîcheur


----------



## aricosec (14 Novembre 2003)

bien sur nephou avait raison 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ses vers était bien ronds
mais le dude est aussi bon
ça sera lui non de non
.
donc THEBIG  a gagné 
.
a toi le flambeau THEBIG,légere variante,tu as le droit de participer


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2003)

Bravissimo TheBigounettON !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Ton texte de ver a troublé l'Arico sé cON !
On a larme à l'oeil pour les autres aussi bONs
Bon c'est à toi de nous faire danser sur le pONt


----------



## bebert (14 Novembre 2003)

Merdum, trop tard, j'avais préparé celui-la :

Chez Téophile Cotillon
Tout pour le réveillon
Les guirlandes sont en promotions
Vous en aurez pour votre pognon


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Merdum, trop tard, j'avais préparé celui-la :
> 
> Chez Téophile Cotillon
> Tout pour le réveillon
> ...



et l'reblochon, ous'kil est


----------



## bebert (14 Novembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> et l'reblochon, ous'kil est



Je l'ai mangé !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai mangé !








 horrible goinfre


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> horrible goinfre



cé suis qui l'dit qui l'est


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2003)

Fred66 a dit:
			
		

> cé suis qui l'dit qui l'est














 impertinente


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2003)

Fred66 a dit:
			
		

> cé suis qui l'dit qui l'est



et t'auras pas de ma tarte aux pommes


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Novembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> donc THEBIG  a gagné


Merci Rico ! Et merci à tous !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : z'étaient bonnes les bouteilles de Clos Vougeot envoyées par express ???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le mot à utiliser sera "bouchon" et la rime sera en "ine" comme Catherine par exemple...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon amusement.....


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Novembre 2003)

fais péter l'bouchon Catherine
Et n'oublie pas de servir la terrine
Au risque de te faire enguirlander par Finn
Qui pourrait bien te mettre un coup de *inne


----------



## gribouille (14 Novembre 2003)

gna gna, 
pouet pouet,
ouin ouin


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2003)

Le bouchon, il le peaufine
Pour cette bouteille divine.
Elle en profitera cette coquine,
Ensuite, elle sera caline...


----------



## aricosec (15 Novembre 2003)

j'fait des bouchons dans mon usine
ma paye est grosse comme une sardine
ma bagnole joue d'la mandoline
j'vais m'engager dans la marine
.
plus un petit truc pou bebert


----------



## PetIrix (15 Novembre 2003)

Année nouvelle, année divine
Odeur d'orange, de clémentine
Bouchon d'champagne, trinquons, tchin, tchin
Embrassons nous tendre Eglantine.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2003)

Pris dans un bouchon Valentin et Valentine
Tous deux, lui polisson, elle coquine
A bord de leur mignonette titine
Passèrent une matinée cajoline


----------



## Luc G (15 Novembre 2003)

À peine le bouchon de la mandarine
Eut-il été ôté par une main mutine ;
Je sus que j'étais roulé dans la farine,
j'avais fait le malin ; elle, elle était maline.


----------



## aricosec (15 Novembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> À peine le bouchon de la mandarine
> Eut-il été ôté par une main mutine ;
> Je sus que j'étais roulé dans la farine,
> j'avais fait le malin ; elle, elle était maline.


.
ah ! ,parce que t'appelle ça une mandarine toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> ah ! ,parce que t'appelle ça une mandarine toi ?



tu penses a quoi ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








attention y a des mineurs dans le coin...


----------



## aricosec (15 Novembre 2003)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> tu penses a quoi ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.
bof a c't'heure,c'est une baffe ,et au lit pour les marmots


----------



## Luc G (15 Novembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> ah ! ,parce que t'appelle ça une mandarine toi ?



Arico, ne dérape pas sur des terrains glissants à tout bout de champ  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et n'essaye pas de me faire croire que tu ne connais pas ça :


----------



## aricosec (15 Novembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Arico, ne dérape pas sur des terrains glissants à tout bout de champ


.
bon, ben, ecoute, avec toutes ces rimes en ine du pervers DUDE,ça fout le tournis,des tas de rimes viennent a l'esprit,et ailleurs ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ,et qu'ont ne peut placer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
a cette censure,encore un coup de FINN


----------



## aricosec (15 Novembre 2003)

*ne derapons pas ,suivont le maitre !* 
.


			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Le mot à utiliser sera "bouchon" et la rime sera en "ine" comme Catherine par exemple...!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PetIrix (15 Novembre 2003)

Eléonore, Sophie, ou bien même Karine
Aucune de ces trois ne devint ma copine
Son prénom dévoiler je ne puis. Trop intime!
Mais c'est avec elle que, trois p'tits bouchons nous fîmes


----------



## aricosec (16 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Eléonore, Sophie, ou bien même Karine
> Aucune de ces trois ne devint ma copine
> Son prénom dévoiler je ne puis. Trop intime!
> Mais c'est avec elle que, trois p'tits bouchons nous fîmes


ah : c'est pour ça qu'on dit faites péter le bouchon   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
argg !!


----------



## PetIrix (16 Novembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> ah : c'est pour ça qu'on dit faites péter le bouchon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



T'arrives à chier des instants plus ou moins poétiques en une phrase, toi !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 !!


----------



## PetIrix (16 Novembre 2003)

Des alexandrains, en plus !?!?!


----------



## aricosec (16 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> T'arrives à chier des instants plus ou moins poétiques en une phrase, toi !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.
ben il a bien fallut les decapsuler pour leurs faire des marmots


----------



## PetIrix (16 Novembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> ben il a bien fallut les decapsuler pour leurs fairent des marmots



Mmmm !! Quel poète.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




T'étais pas docker, toi par hasard ?


----------



## aricosec (16 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Mmmm !! Quel poète.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non, mais je suis du neuf trois ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.petit cadeau pour petirix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mesdames messieurs ecoutez moi
j'suis d'la banlieue,du nord je crois
mesdames,messieurs,ecoutez moi
j'suis d'la banlieue,j'suis du neuf trois

ya des bourgeois qui nous aiment pas
c'est d'la racaille,c'est des voyous
ils ne valent rien tout ces gars là
de ces bourgeois nous ont se fout

ont a la meuf qui nous adore
tout les copains pour faire la fete
les coups des keufs c'est notre sort
il faut pourtant que ça s'arrete

un jour viendra ou nos quartiers
fatigués d'etre dans le noir
auront leurs murs ensoleillés
de tags tout a notre gloire

oui p'tit bourgeois,y faut pas croire
que nous somment des bons a rien
plusieurs déja en font la gloire
et seront les hommes de demain

mesdames messieurs ecoutez moi
j'suis d'la banlieue,du nord je crois
mesdames,messieurs,ecoutez moi
j'suis d'la banlieue,j'suis du neuf trois


----------



## PetIrix (16 Novembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> non, mais je suis du neuf trois !



Ah je comprends mieux.
C'est un peu différent dans le sept huit!!


----------



## aricosec (16 Novembre 2003)

ne derapons pas ,suivont le maitre ! 
.

Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Le mot à utiliser sera "bouchon" et la rime sera en "ine" comme Catherine par exemple...!!! 
Bon amusement.....  


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
a lyon dans l'bouchon de catherine
ça r'semble a un bar d'la marine
ya des julots qui se surinent
et ça,ça plait a ma copine


----------



## aricosec (17 Novembre 2003)

ya un bouchon avenue lenine
une file de caisses qu'on voit de chine
un poulet qui joue d'la pel'rine
et qui nous roule dans la farine


----------



## Nephou (17 Novembre 2003)

Quand la Lune apparaît sur le bord des piscines,
si lon est attentif  caché dans la glycine ,
on peut ouïr un bouchon : « pop ! », puis, courbant léchine,
observer le ballet damants dhumeur coquine.


----------



## cmatrit (17 Novembre 2003)

Désolé, je l'ai fait en 5...












Alors que jappelais, du fond du jardin ma grand-mère Baptistine,
Je vis surgir, crachant du feu et du venin, limage noire et ultime,
Dun escogriffe infernal, marchant sur les mains, couvert de paraffine,
Traînant un landau en duralumin, au siège recouvert de molesquine,
Rempli de bouchons en écorce de pin, destinés à des liqueurs divines.


----------



## PetIrix (17 Novembre 2003)

cmatrit a dit:
			
		

> Désolé, je l'ai fait en 5...



Disqualifié !!!!


----------



## cmatrit (17 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Disqualifié !!!!



Dur, dur pour un nouveau comme moi, intraîtable que vous êtes, mais voulant bien faire : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Si, si, elle a bien un goût de bouchon Corinne,
est-ce parce que, pour elle, des thons se turlupinent,
et qu'ils filent, couverts de boutons, dans leur austin,
tournés, avec ferveur, sur le gazon de leur héroïne?


----------



## PetIrix (17 Novembre 2003)

cmatrit a dit:
			
		

> Dur, dur pour un nouveau comme moi, intraîtable que vous êtes, mais voulant bien faire :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## aricosec (18 Novembre 2003)

rien a dire cmatrit a gagné pour moi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



le deuxieme quatrain bien sur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












.
arff !!!,merde c'est pas moi le chef sur ce coup la  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.


----------



## PetIrix (18 Novembre 2003)

D'ailleur, il est où le gros !?!







Euh.. ze big.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2003)

Un matin, coquine,
Elle vint, la mutine,
Me taquiner le bouchon, la gredine, 
Mais... c'est qu'elle me lutine


----------



## cmatrit (18 Novembre 2003)

Y'a pas à dire, quelle puanteur cette usine,
il faut espérer qu'une senteur divine,
bouchon virtuel, à la fleur de térébanthine,
nous laisse baigner, enfin, dans une odeur de latrine.


----------



## aricosec (18 Novembre 2003)

ya un bouchon qui me chagrine
je me propulse dans les latrines
oui j'ai vraiment une drole de mine
pour m'deboucher faut une erine


----------



## aricosec (18 Novembre 2003)

c'etait au "bar de la marine"
la barmaid s'appelait justine
mais elle faisait une drole de mine
a cause du bouchon qui la mine


----------



## cmatrit (18 Novembre 2003)

Mon grand-père avait une très belle vache de race Tarine,
Le troupeau marchait,respectueux, dans la trace à Eglantine,
Elle était forte, mais elle est morte d'une overdose de pectine,
une belle pomme a fait bouchon, au fond de sa gorge bovine.


----------



## aricosec (20 Novembre 2003)

nouvelle serie
.
mot :un ustensile de cuisine au choix
.
inclus dans le dernier mot de chaque ligne du quatrain  *au* 
.
dans ma casserolle aux bords tres hauts
j'avais ajouter beaucoup d'eau
j'y fis bouillir un jarret d'veau
et j'y ajoutais les poireaux


----------



## cmatrit (21 Novembre 2003)

Faisons remonter ce thread dédié aux cuistots
par ces quelques vers grattés sur le coin du piano,
en hommage aux plus grands, les frères troisgros
et en ayant une pensée pour Bernard Loiseau.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2003)

tu devrais prendre les ciseaux
non! pas le couteau!
tu veux ma peau?
ou m'ouvrir le cuissot?


----------



## aricosec (21 Novembre 2003)

jeté negligeament dans le seau
quelques patates et deux poireaux
une carotte et moitie d'eau
pour preparer un coeur de veau


----------



## cmatrit (21 Novembre 2003)

Il m'arrive quand je bois beaucoup, parfois, de vin de Bordeau,
de me coiffer alors d'un grand chinois, en guise de chapeau
et d'enchaîner quelques pas de danse au milieu des tonneaux
jusqu'à ce que ma Florence me sert contre ses groseilles à maquereaux.


----------



## aricosec (21 Novembre 2003)

cmatrit a dit:
			
		

> Faisons remonter ce thread dédié aux cuistots
> par ces quelques vers grattés sur le coin du piano,
> en hommage aux plus grands, les frères troisgros
> et en ayant une pensée pour Bernard Loiseau.


.
a l'unanimité de moi meme,c'est CMATRIT le gagnant avec cela ,a toi de proposer le nouveau theme


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .a l'unanimité de moi meme,c'est CMATRIT le gagnant avec cela ,a toi de proposer le nouveau theme



bravo cmatrit


----------



## cmatrit (21 Novembre 2003)

Merci de cette nomination toute provisoire, mais au combien symbolique... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










C'est assez dynamique comme tradada, et ça permet de s'exprimer facilement, plusieurs fois... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Mon choix est simple pour ce quatrain :

Le nom d'une des planètes du système solaire,

et en "rimaillant" en "are"

Bon courage et merci encore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










je fais mon devoir un peu plus tard, j'ai trop faim...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Novembre 2003)

O Lune voilée, astre cynique et blafard,
Froide lumière éclairant les hordes barbares,
Mes yeux sont ils à ce point aveugles et hagards,
D'avoir la haine décelé dans ce si doux regard...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Novembre 2003)

Note confidentielle pour cmatrit :
Euh cmatrit, comme tu es nouveau sur le forum, il convient de savoir qu'il est de bon ton (parfois !) de favoriser les vieux du forum afin de te les mettre dans la poche au cas ou tu aurais besoin d'eux ... du style : tu te fais jeter et on arrive avec nos colombes de la paix ... ou tu te fais modérer et avec ce qu'on sait sur eux on fait chanter les modos etc... etc...on peut meme aller jusqu'à simuler un faux-départ pour t'aider ... c'est tout dire...!!!
Alors, libre à toi, fais comme tu sens ... mais ne viens pas te plaindre après !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













ps pour les autres : inutile de faire des remarques désobligeantes sur ce message ... c'était confidentel ! Fallait pas lire !!!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Note confidentielle pour cmatrit :
> Euh cmatrit, comme tu es nouveau sur le forum, il convient de savoir qu'il est de bon ton (parfois !) de favoriser les vieux du forum afin de te les mettre dans la poche au cas ou tu aurais besoin d'eux ... du style : tu te fais jeter et on arrive avec nos colombes de la paix ... ou tu te fais modérer et avec ce qu'on sait sur eux on fait chanter les modos etc... etc...on peut meme aller jusqu'à simuler un faux-départ pour t'aider ... c'est tout dire...!!!
> Alors, libre à toi, fais comme tu sens ... mais ne viens pas te plaindre après !!!
> 
> ...



je commence a etre un vieux moi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







nan  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ha bon...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2003)

thebig disqualifié !!!

la lune n'est pas une planete


----------



## aricosec (22 Novembre 2003)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> thebig disqualifié !!!
> 
> la lune n'est pas une planete


n'empeche que thebig te tient en echec,il a pondu lui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.
tu vas t'y mettre oui ou non


----------



## PetIrix (22 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ps pour les autres : inutile de faire des remarques désobligeantes sur ce message ... c'était confidentel ! Fallait pas lire !!!



The big tu pousses un peux! Tu vas mettre en pétard
Les modos du forum, Ne fais donc pas l'ignard.
Faire monter le mercure n'aura que tot ou tard
Pour seule conséquence, un séjour au mitard!!


----------



## aricosec (22 Novembre 2003)

elle avait un corps de venus,l'hombre jouait de la guitare
et je cherchais moi une astuce,pour evincer ce gros barbare
c'etait au coeur de l'andalou,ou flotte des senteurs bizarres
et coule le miel si doux,venant du siecle des cathares


----------



## cmatrit (22 Novembre 2003)

Fantastique vos vers les jeunes, les astres vous inspirent...

D'ailleurs n'est ce pas à la pleine lune qu'il faut ver...mifuger les moutards,
pour leur éviter des tas de boutons, et en particulier un teint blafard,
mais plus sérieusement sur les bords de ma lagune j'aspire sans retard,
à vous lire de mercure à pluton, quitte à abandonner à leur destin mes chers quasars. 














Je ne t'oublie pas Thebig, mais je ne fais que passer,
on m'attends pour souper, ...je reviens dans la soirée...


----------



## cmatrit (22 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Note confidentielle pour cmatrit :
> Euh cmatrit, comme tu es nouveau sur le forum, il convient de savoir qu'il est de bon ton (parfois !) de favoriser les vieux du forum afin de te les mettre dans la poche au cas ou tu aurais besoin d'eux ... du style : tu te fais jeter et on arrive avec nos colombes de la paix ... ou tu te fais modérer et avec ce qu'on sait sur eux on fait chanter les modos etc... etc...on peut meme aller jusqu'à simuler un faux-départ pour t'aider ... c'est tout dire...!!!
> Alors, libre à toi, fais comme tu sens ... mais ne viens pas te plaindre après !!!
> 
> ...




Entre nous, pendant qu' ils regardent tous les Guignols sur Canal...j'avais l'intention de faire ainsi.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 J'avais subodorer que ...pour bénéficier de passe droit fallait arroser d'une façon ou d'une autre, et (avec l'accent sicilien) dans ma famille on sait ce que sait. Mon parrain, Enzo, à Palerme il travaille un peu comme ça, que les choses soient bien faites...et tout va pour le mieux dans le meilleur des mondes...que les choses soient mal faites, et c'est pas possible ce que la vie devient compliquée, mais alors vraiment...

Tu vois je sais ce que c'est. Et je suis très méticuleux de la règle. Encore une chose, tant que les autres y finissent avec Claire Chazal tu veux une valise à la maison, ou alors tu veux qu'on t'ouvre un compte à San Marin, via une banque de Genève, ou du luxembourg. Tu dis. 

Utilises la messagerie, ces ploucs d'Interpol y viennent pas par là... Tu vois que je suis bien élévé (fin de l'aCcent sicilien)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






















Sinon enchanté de croiser ton chemin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je me suis régalé, entre autre, de tes périgrinations Zaïroises... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















à +


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Novembre 2003)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> thebig disqualifié !!!
> la lune n'est pas une planete


Arrrffff !!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Pfffff ... je l'ai fait exprès pour voir si vous le remarqueriez...


----------



## aricosec (22 Novembre 2003)

il faut mettre vos rimes au rencard
car la vraie rime était en *are*
si vous n'etiez pas des ringards 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









vous l'auriez vu d'un seul regard


----------



## cmatrit (22 Novembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> il faut mettre vos rimes au rencard
> car la vraie rime était en *are*
> si vous n'etiez pas des ringards
> 
> ...



Ah, ouai....

Mais quel puriste tu fais! je sais, ce n'est pas une tare.
Saches que depuis Rabelais, qui n'était déjà plus un barbare,
notre beau français, n'est pas resté embourbé dans la mare,
et la rime se fait et se defait, et loin de ton front sera posée la tiare.


----------



## aricosec (22 Novembre 2003)

cmatrit a dit:
			
		

> Ah, ouai....
> 
> Mais quel puriste tu fais! je sais, ce n'est pas une tare.
> Saches que depuis Rabelais, qui n'était déjà plus un barbare,
> ...


.
*poil au steack tartare *


----------



## Luc G (23 Novembre 2003)

Ayant quitté sa turne, il file dare-dare,
Enfourche sa fusée et illico démarre
Mais sur Saturne, voilà qu'il s'espatarre
Saloperie d'anneaux, y en a vraiment marre.


----------



## cmatrit (23 Novembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Ayant quitté sa turne, il file dare-dare,
> Enfourche sa fusée et illico démarre
> Mais sur Saturne, voilà qu'il s'espatarre
> Saloperie d'anneaux, y en a vraiment marre.


















tu serais déjà revenu de Jordanie? et tu y as laissé ta fusée...

sinon "espatarre", verbe du 3ème groupe....? Espatar... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Mais je pense avoir saisi le sens


----------



## aricosec (23 Novembre 2003)

cmatrit a dit:
			
		

> tu serais déjà revenu de Jordanie? et tu y as laissé ta fusée...
> 
> sinon "espatarre", verbe du 3ème groupe....? Espatar...
> 
> ...


ne traumatise pas trop notre cher LUCG,il fait parti de la bande vermifugeuse du bar,il n'y en a pas tant que ça


----------



## aricosec (23 Novembre 2003)

non monsieur ce n'est pas une tare
mais quand vous jouez de la guitare
c'est comme neptune dans une mare
j'ai dans la bouche un gout bizarre
.


----------



## cmatrit (24 Novembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> ne traumatise pas trop notre cher LUCG,il fait parti de la bande vermifugeuse du bar,il n'y en a pas tant que ça



Loin de moi cette pensée de traumatiser qui que ce soit. 

Si mon commentaire a été pris ainsi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 je m'excuse


----------



## aricosec (24 Novembre 2003)

cmatrit a dit:
			
		

> Loin de moi cette pensée de traumatiser qui que ce soit.
> 
> Si mon commentaire a été pris ainsi
> 
> ...


.
de toute façon,tout le monde a le droit de fumer un petard
.
meme si la rime est louche


----------



## cmatrit (24 Novembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> de toute façon,tout le monde a le droit de fumer un petard
> .
> meme si la rime est louche



Tss, tss, tu te prends pour jupiter, non seulement tu dénigres mon jeu de guitare,
alors que si tu savais, je suis plutôt un renommé joueur de cithare,
mais en plus, sous pretexte que je semble un peu dans le coltar,
sans scrupules aucun, tu m'accables en suggérant que j'eusse fumer un pétard.... 























Sinon demain soir je souhaiterais élire mon successeur, alors que tous les prétendants nominés qui désirent devenir le futur impétrant n'hésitent pas à coucher quelques vers dans ce tradada...


----------



## Luc G (24 Novembre 2003)

cmatrit a dit:
			
		

> tu serais déjà revenu de Jordanie? et tu y as laissé ta fusée...



Ben oui. Et je n'ai pas trop eu le temps de faire du tourisme. Juste le dernier soir avant de prendre l'avion, un petit bain de nuit dans la mer morte. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				cmatrit a dit:
			
		

> sinon "espatarre", verbe du 3ème groupe....? Espatar...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En fait, c'est un verbe occitan : "espatarrar" qui veut dire en gros : "s'étaler par terre". Et effectivement, la sonorité est assez parlante, au moins pour pas mal de gens, ce qui fait qu'ils comprennent le sens assez facilement. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et le verbe est passé, sinon dans le dictionnaire de l'académie française, du moins dans celui de pas mal de "sudistes"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'aurais pu mettre estramanquer (plus marseillais peut-être) mais pour la rime ça n'allait pas.


----------



## cmatrit (24 Novembre 2003)

cmatrit a dit:
			
		

> Sinon demain soir je souhaiterais élire mon successeur, alors que tous les prétendants nominés qui désirent devenir le futur impétrant n'hésitent pas à coucher quelques vers dans ce tradada...



Je ne tiens pas à être taxé de sexisme, loin s'en faut, aussi prétendants et nominés s'accordent en genre, ainsi qu'impétrant...


----------



## cmatrit (24 Novembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> En fait, c'est un verbe occitan : "espatarrar" qui veut dire en gros : "s'étaler par terre". Et effectivement, la sonorité est assez parlante, au moins pour pas mal de gens, ce qui fait qu'ils comprennent le sens assez facilement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



merci de cette information


----------



## cmatrit (25 Novembre 2003)

Boostons une ultime fois ce thread en tête de ce bazard,
espérant que quelques users talentueux rejetent le hasard
et osent affronter ici, idem au gladiateur sous l'oeil de César,
avec la bénédiction de Mars, la rimaille qui est un art.


----------



## cmatrit (25 Novembre 2003)

Allez, à l'unanimité, face à l'avalanche de compétiteurs... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










n et eu égard au réel talent de ceux qui ont traîné leurs guètres par ici, je déclare à l'unanimité du jury "rimaille" 

.......roulements de tambour......... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










*LUCG......vainqueur.....*














 [barratin classique]  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	































 [/barratin classique ]  

Maintenant je te passe le relai.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Cmatrit


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Novembre 2003)

cmatrit a dit:
			
		

> *LUCG......vainqueur.....*


Félicitations Luc ... et excellent choix cmatrit ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps : quand je t'avais conseillé de choisir un vieux, ben euh, c'est pas vraiment à lui que je pensais... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Excellente journée pour toi, cmatrit...


----------



## Luc G (25 Novembre 2003)

Je remercie cmatrit, les professionnels de la profession, mes parents, mes amis, le système solaire et toute cette sorte de choses qui m'ont permis d'en arrriver à ce sommet, qui plus est sans m'esquinter les pieds parce que des vers sans pieds, c'est beaucoup plus embêtant que des verres sans pied.

Qu'est-ce que je disais, déjà ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bon, je vais pas tarder à aller prendre un café, ce sera plus raisonnable. Je vous propose quelque chose dans quelque temps (c'est d'une précision... pas vraiment suisse, mais la patience étant une grande vertu...)

à tout à l'heure  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ps : quand je t'avais conseillé de choisir un vieux, ben euh, c'est pas vraiment à lui que je pensais...



TheBig, tu aurais du préciser : les "très vieux"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais c'est vrai que dans ce cas, tu risquais d'être court-circuité par le Arico. Pauvre TheBig, pris entre la poire et le fromage, pardon entre le marteau et l'enclume (je vous laisse décider qui est marteau et qui est une enclume.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## aricosec (25 Novembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> TheBig, tu aurais du préciser : les "très vieux"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.
non ! non ! non !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je ne veus pas faire l'enclume  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.


----------



## Luc G (25 Novembre 2003)

Scusez-moi pour le retard mais un peu de cirque au boulot ce matin, j'ai laissé les forums de côté.

Alors, je vous propose (en fait, je dispose  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) :

des rimes en "ole" (bricole, rôle, etc...) et comme mot : bouteille.

PS. Vous n'êtes pas obligé d'y caser une bouteille de gnôle


----------



## Luc G (25 Novembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> non ! non ! non !
> 
> 
> ...



Faut-il en déduire que tu es marteau ?


----------



## aricosec (25 Novembre 2003)

c'est une bouteille,pas une fiole
de vieux cognac,ou bien de gnole
que je bois dans ma casserolle
pour faire la fete et qu'on rigole


----------



## aricosec (25 Novembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Faut-il en déduire que tu es marteau ?


.
qui est qui,entre toi et thebig,je ne veus pas etre l'enclume,ni celui qui est entre deux
"je ne suis pas celle que vous croyez"
.
donc le marteau me vas tres bien


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Novembre 2003)

Dieu qu'elle était pot de colle...
Et en plus, elle sentait la gnole !
Elle me dit : "Tu viens ! c.... molles !"
Bouteille en main, j'en restais sans parole...


----------



## PetIrix (26 Novembre 2003)

Après les bouchons d'arico, qui sentaient quelque peu l'alcool
Voici les bouteilles de LucG, très orienté sur la picole.
Nul n'est besoin de précision pour définir le genre de tôle
Dans laquelle sévissent ces pochtrons, lieu, que le zinc, on touche, on frôle.


----------



## Luc G (26 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Après les bouchons d'arico, qui sentaient quelque peu l'alcool
> Voici les bouteilles de LucG, très orienté sur la picole.
> Nul n'est besoin de précision pour définir le genre de tôle
> Dans laquelle sévissent ces pochtrons, lieu, que le zinc, on touche, on frôle.



En fait, sur les 10 derniers jours ma consommation d'alcool s'est limitée à 2 verres de vin et une bière. Alors, plus sobre que moi, tu meurs (et ce n'est pas la peine de me traiter de chameau  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







).


----------



## aricosec (26 Novembre 2003)

il est vraiment comme un pot de colle
il nous reviens dés qu'on parle de picole
il s'est vraiment fichu de notre fiole
c'est la bouteille, tu parle quelle verole
. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.
c'est pour de faux,PETIRIX,ben content de te revoir


----------



## Nephou (26 Novembre 2003)

Une mare de sang qui senfuie et sétiole
sur le parquet noué de quelque ancienne école.
Une fin plutôt triste en pays viticole
pour la vieille bouteille dun excellent alcool.

 un chtit pour la route


----------



## PetIrix (26 Novembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> il est vraiment comme un pot de colle
> il nous reviens dés qu'on parle de picole
> il s'est vraiment fichu de notre fiole
> c'est la bouteille, tu parle quelle verole
> ...


----------



## aricosec (26 Novembre 2003)

toutes les poulettes portent une etiole
et forment ensemble une farandole
comme un alezan moi je caracole
au lieu de bander,et bien je picole


----------



## cmatrit (27 Novembre 2003)

Putain ce qu'elle avait du chien, malgré ses heures de vol,
Jétais plein de rêves et d'illusions, jeune et large d'épaule,
Je pensais avoir, rebelle, assez de bouteille pour que je l'enrôle,
Mais pour une jeunesse rencontrée, elle a inversé les pôles.


----------



## PetIrix (27 Novembre 2003)

Le casse du siècle j'vous dis, de quoi gagner l'pactole.
J'aurais pu tout m'payer, des filles, dl'a shnouf, d'la gnole.
Mais rien d'tout ça mon gars, il a fallut qu'on m'gole.
J'aurais de la bouteille quand je sortirai d'tole !!


----------



## Luc G (27 Novembre 2003)




----------



## PetIrix (27 Novembre 2003)

J'écluse tous les bistrots pour trouver mon pétrole
Une bouteille de whisky, ou de rhum agricole
Un truc bien détonnant pour m'faire marcher d'traviole...
Tous ces rades s'ront pour moi, un jour une nécropole.


----------



## PetIrix (27 Novembre 2003)

Pour moi c'est terminé. Plus d'permis, plus d'bagnole.
Les flics m'ont fait souffler: zéro gramme cinq d'alcool.
C'est pourtant pas grand chose. Trois fois rien, une babiole.
Maint'nant, sur la bouteille, faut que j'mette un bémol.


----------



## cmatrit (27 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> J'écluse tous les bistrots pour trouver mon pétrole
> Une bouteille de whisky, ou de rhum agricole
> Un truc bien détonnant pour m'faire marcher d'traviole...
> Tous ces rades s'ront pour moi, un jour une nécropole.


----------



## aricosec (27 Novembre 2003)

voyons petirix il faut mettre un bemol
a tes javas a tes exces d'alcool
si tu veus ici bas encore jouer un role
casse ta bouteille,ou tes c...... seront molles
.


----------



## aricosec (28 Novembre 2003)

les scores pour  *ole et bouteille* 
<font class="small">Code:</font><hr /><pre>
arico                   thebig                 petirix                 nephou                 cmatrit
.

4                       1                         4                       1                        1 
.
</pre><hr /> 

on peut mieux faire


----------



## cmatrit (28 Novembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> les scores pour  *ole et bouteille*
> <font class="small">Code:</font><hr /><pre>
> arico                   thebig                 petirix                 nephou                 cmatrit
> .
> ...




C'est vrai que dans un bar, on peut mesurer à l'aulne de la bouteille notre obole,
cependant bien que ne faisant pas grand chose ces temps je ne peux rentrer dans la farandole,
mon gout pour les mots allant et venant au gré de mon humeur et faisant des cabrioles,
je le déplore chers amis, je ne fréquente que ce bar et par nature j'évite les idoles...


----------



## Luc G (28 Novembre 2003)

Bon, histoire de ne pas s'endormir sur les "oles", je vous laisse jusqu'à 11h45 pour vider encore quelques fioles puis je passe le bébé à quelqu'un d'autre pour qu'il nous propose une autre rime


----------



## PetIrix (28 Novembre 2003)

S'endormir ... nous? Mais tu rigoles ?!?! De rimer, j'ai une envie folle.
J'ai juste un p'tit problème technique. C'est pas grand chose, un cas d'école.
J'ai beau chercher, je n'ai plus d'encre, ni en bouteille, pas plus en fiole.
C'est ridicule allez vous m'dire. Effectiv'ment. Chuis un guignol!


----------



## aricosec (28 Novembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> les scores pour  *ole et bouteille*
> <font class="small">Code:</font><hr /><pre>
> arico                   thebig                 petirix                 nephou                 cmatrit
> .
> ...


.
score rectifié,ils ont encore du jus a pomper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.








 , nooooooooonnnnn !!


----------



## cmatrit (28 Novembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> score rectifié,ils ont encore du jus a pomper
> 
> 
> ...



Tu veux pousser à la consommation ? mais que les grands anciens caracolent !
je n'aime pas les contraintes! alors invoquer la sainte bouteille pour que je décolle?
tu crois à la science-fiction, et encore tu ne lis que celle de très bas sous-sol !
je te laisse à tes plaintes, abuses donc du jus de treille et finis comme une chiffe molle....


----------



## PetIrix (28 Novembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> je vous laisse jusqu'à 11h45



Aujourd'hui ???


----------



## aricosec (29 Novembre 2003)

Posté à l'origine par Luc G:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 je vous laisse jusqu'à 11h45 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
repondu finement par tetirix

Aujourd'hui ???

--------------------------------------------------
avec grandeur et a propos par arico
.
oui  alors c'est bien aujourdhui ???


----------



## PetIrix (29 Novembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> tetirix



PetIrix ==&gt; TetIrix 

Le prochain c'est TetrIs ??


----------



## Luc G (29 Novembre 2003)

S'cusez-moi, débordé par le boulot (c'est pourtant pas mon genre de me laisser emmerder  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). je reviens dans 5' avec la couronne d'épines pour la mettre sur la tête à quelqu'un


----------



## Luc G (29 Novembre 2003)

Les choses étant ce qu'elles sont, faut choisir même si c'est pas dans ma nature. Alors, je remets la médaille à PetIrix pour ça :



			
				PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Le casse du siècle j'vous dis, de quoi gagner l'pactole.
> J'aurais pu tout m'payer, des filles, dl'a shnouf, d'la gnole.
> Mais rien d'tout ça mon gars, il a fallut qu'on m'gole.
> J'aurais de la bouteille quand je sortirai d'tole !!



En plus, l'individu en a commis d'autres qui en valaient la peine, une vraie mitraillette. ça ne m'a pas empêché d'apprécier les autres. Juste, pour le plaisir, j'en rappelle 2 de cmatrit et du arico :

Putain ce qu'elle avait du chien, malgré ses heures de vol,
Jétais plein de rêves et d'illusions, jeune et large d'épaule,
Je pensais avoir, rebelle, assez de bouteille pour que je l'enrôle,
Mais pour une jeunesse rencontrée, elle a inversé les pôles. 

il est vraiment comme un pot de colle
il nous reviens dés qu'on parle de picole
il s'est vraiment fichu de notre fiole
c'est la bouteille, tu parle quelle verole


----------



## PetIrix (29 Novembre 2003)

Merci beaucoup.
J'ai bien senti qu'il t'avais plu celui là.
Je me demande si je ne le continuerais pas à l'occasion en version HC.

Alors, alors ... je vous propose ...

Mot obligatoire :  *Moitié* 
Rime :  *ire* et  *ure* croisées pour corser un peu.

exemple : 

bla bla bla  ire
bla bla bla  ure
bla bla bla  ire
bla bla bla  ure

Ca ne vous embête pas ?
Parce que sinon j'édite.


----------



## aricosec (29 Novembre 2003)

ce qui nous sauve dans l'histoire c'est que assuransstourix a le droit de jouer meme si il a gagné  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







merde encore une bavure


----------



## cmatrit (29 Novembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Les choses étant ce qu'elles sont, faut choisir même si c'est pas dans ma nature. Alors, je remets la médaille à PetIrix.



félicitations PeTirix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










tu l'as bien mérité, et tu mériterais de boire un bon canon...





je sais pas rammener des images dans ce &amp$ù! de )&amp;$ù de &lt;=ù$ d'informatique...











Bon tu te dépèches de donner tes consignes.


----------



## cmatrit (29 Novembre 2003)

cmatrit a dit:
			
		

> félicitations PeTirix
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bouf...trop tard


----------



## aricosec (29 Novembre 2003)

elle avait des etoiles dans sa chevelure
la moitie du visage couvert de cire
elle tenait une sacré biture
mais je n'en voudrais pas medire


----------



## PetIrix (29 Novembre 2003)

Ah ben je vais me géner! Sure que je vais écrire.
Mais se s'ra hors concours, car absolument sure
que la moitié des posts ne ne pourront pas être pires
que les miens sus cités. Vous êtes tous des pointures.


----------



## PetIrix (29 Novembre 2003)

cmatrit a dit:
			
		

> félicitations PeTirix



Merci cmatrit



			
				cmatrit a dit:
			
		

> je sais pas rammener des images dans ce &amp$ù! de )&amp;$ù de &lt;=ù$ d'informatique...



Tu vas sur google image, par exemple tu choisies une image.
Tu copies son adresse
exemple :

http://www.c-j.qc.ca/images-portfolio/bouteille.jpg


Tu retournes dans ton message
En bas de ton message tu cliques sur "image" dans "Code UBB instantané"
Et tu colle l'adresse dans le champs de la fenêtre d'invite.

Pour être certain du résultat, tu peux prévisualiser.


----------



## cmatrit (29 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Merci beaucoup.
> J'ai bien senti qu'il t'avais plu celui là.
> Je me demande si je ne le continuerais pas à l'occasion en version HC.
> 
> ...




sa moitié était un brave type, mais il avait une de ces jolie ramure,
il faut dire qu'elle valait les plombs, et qu'elle aimait beaucoup rire,
par ici elle était un mythe, et tous les gars rêvaient d'une aventure,
sa générosité  était un don, mais on eu dit qu'elle avait peur de mourir....


----------



## PetIrix (29 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Le casse du siècle j'vous dis, de quoi gagner l'pactole.
> J'aurais pu tout m'payer, des filles, dl'a shnouf, d'la gnole.
> Mais rien d'tout ça mon gars, il a fallut qu'on m'gole.
> J'vais avoir d'la bouteille quand je sortirai d'tole !!



Pourtant y'avait des bons. La d'ssus ya rien à r'dire.
Et pas des moitiés d'cons! C'était du propre, du sure.
Bebert le monte en l'air, Frédo avec sa tire
Raymond pour les pruneaux, et moi pour les serrures.


----------



## Kalou (29 Novembre 2003)

Avec la tête ce n'est pas trop pour moi. Ici je me sens plus à l'aise.



La moitié de sa vie, savourer les plaisirs
que l'univers nous offre, don de dame nature
L'autre moitié encore à ne point faire soufrir
Nos proches nos semblables. Ne point leur faire injure.


----------



## PetIrix (29 Novembre 2003)

Kalou a dit:
			
		

> Avec la tête ce n'est pas trop pour moi. Ici je me sens plus à l'aise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Le dernier thread où je pouvais encore poster, et paf!
Un poète. Un vrai.

Bravo.


----------



## aricosec (29 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Le dernier thread où je pouvais encore poster, et paf!
> Un poète. Un vrai.
> 
> Bravo.


.
non non ! ce serait bien te faire injure
que te refouler, te huer ,et te bannir
la moitie d'un poete, tu n'est pas, je t'assure
que j'en ais lu beaucoup et souvent de bien pire


----------



## Luc G (1 Décembre 2003)

Sur le fleuve, il était un petit navire
Qui n'avait jamais dépassé l'embouchure.
En le voyant, à moitié morts de rire
Ses copains se moquaient : "quelle déconfiture !"


----------



## Nephou (1 Décembre 2003)

Il est donné de voir, à quelques encablures
de tout rade animé, anges offerts aux vampires,
de bien tristes beautés n'ayant plus pour fourrure
que des fausses, élimées, comme leur avenir.


----------



## Kalou (1 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Le dernier thread où je pouvais encore poster, et paf!
> Un poète. Un vrai.
> 
> Bravo.



Le compliment fait mouche, mais je ne puis soufrir,
que mes vers, à moitié, puissent être une blessure.
Nulle est mon intention d'ici vous faire partir.
Nimaginez donc point que je cherche à exclure.


----------



## PetIrix (1 Décembre 2003)

Kalou a dit:
			
		

> Le compliment fait mouche, mais je ne puis soufrir,
> que mes vers, à moitié, puissent être une blessure.
> Nulle est mon intention d'ici vous faire partir.
> Nimaginez donc point que je cherche à exclure.











Compétition. Vraiment le mot me fait palir.
Il n'en est point question. Je n'en ai la carrure.
Ce lieu est tout à toi pour que tu puisses écrire
Moitié pour la beauté, l'autre pour le plaisir.


----------



## aricosec (2 Décembre 2003)

de mes jeunes année,et de mes aventures
a croquer dans la vie ,sans soucis d'avenir
s'est peint sur tout mon etre,villaines fletrissures
qui me font de mon age,bien souvent le maudire


----------



## PetIrix (2 Décembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> de mes jeunes année,et de mes aventures
> a croquer dans la vie ,sans soucis d'avenir
> s'est peint sur tout mon etre,villaines fletrissures
> qui me font de mon age,bien souvent le maudire



Tu m'impressionnes Arico.
Sincèrement.
Encore.


----------



## Kalou (2 Décembre 2003)

Excusez du dérangement, mais ne fallait-il pas utiliser le mot "moitié" ?


----------



## aricosec (2 Décembre 2003)

Kalou a dit:
			
		

> Excusez du dérangement, mais ne fallait-il pas utiliser le mot "moitié" ?


 _"OUPS ! GASPP ! " 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 boulette !_


----------



## aricosec (2 Décembre 2003)

le capitaine ancré sur le pont du navire
encore a moitie saoul de sa derniere biture
donne quelques conseils au gars dans la voilure
et nous avons tous peur que le bateau chavire


----------



## PetIrix (2 Décembre 2003)

Kalou a dit:
			
		

> Excusez du dérangement, mais ne fallait-il pas utiliser le mot "moitié" ?



Objection retenue !!

Arff! A force d'être jugé, ici, je prends de mauvaises habitudes.


----------



## cmatrit (2 Décembre 2003)

dîtes les stakanovistes vous marnez dur,
ne dit-on pas que rien ne sert de courir,
à moitié de la piste vous forcez l'allure
alors que moi je pense à peine à partir...


----------



## Luc G (2 Décembre 2003)

Les voilà tous qui se tirent,
à pied, à cheval, en voiture.
Y en a déà la moitié qui délirent,
C'est l'AES belge, gare aux bavures !


----------



## Nephou (2 Décembre 2003)

Kalou a dit:
			
		

> Excusez du dérangement, mais ne fallait-il pas utiliser le mot "moitié" ?








 par les saintes culottes de McCullogh


----------



## cmatrit (2 Décembre 2003)

Il y a des matins, torture, où pour la vie ne s'ouvre aucun désir,
tu te forces  à rire, mais le bonheur est à plusieurs encablures,
te reviennent les ratures, une moitié du coeur se laisse souffrir,
mais il faut repartir, l'autre se charge de combler les failures.


----------



## PetIrix (2 Décembre 2003)

cmatrit a dit:
			
		

> Il y a des matins, torture, où pour la vie ne s'ouvre aucun désir,
> tu te forces  à rire, mais le bonheur est à plusieurs encablures,
> te reviennent les ratures, une moitié du coeur se laisse souffrir,
> mais il faut repartir, l'autre se charge de combler les failures.



Failures ou fêlures ??   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







 Désolé.


----------



## PetIrix (2 Décembre 2003)

Avis aux poètes.

Ces petits quatrains sont tous très bons. [Mode Jacques Martin on] On met une note ... [Mode Jacques Martin off] 

Mais dès que vous voulez changer de thème, vous me le dites.
Que j'élise le vainqueur.


----------



## cmatrit (2 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Failures ou fêlures ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ta noble rigueur t'honores, et je ne suis pas de carrure
à affronter la moitié de ton savoir avec mon terne sabir,
vaincu comme Hector, par Achille dans sa blanche armure
alors porté par sa gloire, je succombe mais sans faillir...


----------



## PetIrix (2 Décembre 2003)

cmatrit a dit:
			
		

> Ta noble rigueur t'honores, et je ne suis pas de carrure
> à affronter la moitié de ton savoir avec mon terne sabir,
> vaincu comme Hector, par Achille dans sa blanche armure
> alors porté par sa gloire, je succombe mais sans faillir...


----------



## aricosec (3 Décembre 2003)

elle etait sur la piste,merveille de nature
tendu comme sirene au fronton du navire
et presque a moitie nue,sous un maillot de bure
elle avivait chez moi,mes instinct de satyre
.
meme pas vrai hé !


----------



## PetIrix (3 Décembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> meme pas vrai hé !



Quoi même pas vrai ?
Satyre ou moitié nue ?


----------



## aricosec (3 Décembre 2003)

*il existe,je l'ai rencontré*


----------



## PetIrix (3 Décembre 2003)

Quelle courbe du navire !!!


----------



## PetIrix (3 Décembre 2003)

Bon allez, dernier quatrain autorisé demain mercredi à 12h00 pétante !!


----------



## PetIrix (3 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Bon allez, dernier quatrain autorisé demain mercredi à 12h00 pétante !!



Je reformule.

Il ne vous reste plus, pour enfin en finir
Que la moitié d'un jour, de lignes d'écriture.
A l'issu de ce temps, je vais pouvoir élire
Celui qui de gaieté, pourra prendre sa biture.


----------



## Luc G (3 Décembre 2003)

L'envers et l'endroit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




O ! Monde impur,
Où nous devons croupir
Bader devant des murs
Impossibles à ouvrir

O ! Monde pur
Tant de choses à bâtir
Croquer tant de fruits mûrs
Goûter tant de plaisirs.


----------



## aricosec (3 Décembre 2003)

et pan dans l'oeil !
.




.
alors lui on ne lui dit rien,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,il a oublié aussi le mot moitie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










monde injuste et cruel !


----------



## Luc G (3 Décembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> et pan dans l'oeil !
> .
> 
> 
> ...



Je suis tout confit de honte, Arico. La sénilité est ma seule excuse, qu'on me couvre de cendres (je préfère quand même ça au goudron et aux plumes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## Luc G (3 Décembre 2003)

Ceci étant, un coup de baguette magique et :

L'envers et l'endroit  

O ! Monde moitié impur,
Où nous devons croupir
Bader devant des murs
Impossibles à ouvrir

O ! Monde à moitié pur
Tant de choses à bâtir
Croquer tant de fruits mûrs
Goûter tant de plaisirs.









Les vieux singes savent faire la grimace, tu sais ça, Arico


----------



## PetIrix (3 Décembre 2003)

12h00 pétante !!

Je déclare donc Aricosec vainqueur pour ceci :



			
				aricosec a dit:
			
		

> de mes jeunes année,et de mes aventures
> a croquer dans la vie ,sans soucis d'avenir
> s'est peint sur tout mon etre,villaines fletrissures
> qui me font de mon age,bien souvent le maudire



Oui je sais, il manque le mot "moitié", mais d'autres l'ont oublié également.
Alors wala©  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A toi arico.


----------



## Kalou (3 Décembre 2003)

Bravo aricosec.


----------



## Luc G (3 Décembre 2003)

Bravo au Arico, malgré ses gémissements de veillard martyre


----------



## cmatrit (3 Décembre 2003)

félicitation Aricosec, tu es docteur es-quatrains...





















allez à toi maintenat de nous faire cogiter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Mais tout d'un coup je percute...y'avait pas moitié dans ton quatrain...ben PeTirix...ça veut dire quoi????


----------



## PetIrix (3 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> 12h00 pétante !!
> 
> Je déclare donc Aricosec vainqueur pour ceci :
> 
> ...



Ben quoi ?!?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Manque d'explications ???


----------



## cmatrit (4 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Ben quoi ?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moi tu sais j'ai un cerveau lent.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







J'ai vu Aricosec...alors ma convivialité naturelle s'est exprimée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







et puis l'autre information a suivi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










mais bon...moi j'ai bien aimé aussi


----------



## PetIrix (4 Décembre 2003)

L'intéressé se fait désirer.


----------



## aricosec (4 Décembre 2003)

oups ! ,je suis bouleversé par tant d'honneur,j'en ais perdu mon kangourou,et oui,j'ai abandonné le caleçon,c'etait encore pire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.
au boulot
.
mot cerise
.
inclus dand les terminaison . are
et......................................dou
.
hé hé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et avec ça ,faut il vous l'envelopper


----------



## PetIrix (4 Décembre 2003)

C'est parti!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Décembre 2003)

bonjour !


----------



## PetIrix (4 Décembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> inclus dand les terminaison . are
> et......................................dou











Arghh.
Ya presque rien en "dou"

Ca va être limité !


----------



## Luc G (4 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Arghh.
> Ya presque rien en "dou"
> 
> Ca va être limité !


Dis plutôt : ça va être aredou


----------



## PetIrix (4 Décembre 2003)

Don Juan à mes heures, aux occasions trop rares,
inexorablement, je cours le guilledou
Mais mon inexperience fait de moi un ringard.
Mon ultime recours , la sorcellerie vaudou.


----------



## cmatrit (4 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Don Juan à mes heures, aux occasions trop rares,
> inexorablement, je cours le guilledou
> Mais mon inexperience fait de moi un ringard.
> Mon ultime recours , la sorcellerie vaudou.



Et...cerise...tss...tsss...c'est quoi c't'arnaque...on nous refait le coup précédent...hehe..ça reste en famille


----------



## PetIrix (4 Décembre 2003)

Argghhh.

J'étais tellement embêté avec la rime en dou, que j'en ai oublié la cerise sur le gateau !!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Bon a'rcommence.


----------



## PetIrix (4 Décembre 2003)

Corrigé !

Don Juan à mes heures, aux occasions trop rares,
inexorablement, je cours le guilledou
Mais mon inexperience fait de moi un ringard.
Cerise sur le gâteau , la sorcellerie vaudou.


Ben voilà, maintenant c'est un peu moins bien.
Bon, faut que je trouve autre chose ...


----------



## cmatrit (4 Décembre 2003)

euh..? qu'est ce qu'y a dans tes "fat"?

y'a un joli briquet à amadou,
un  petit morceau de gros lard,
un très vieux et très gros clou,
une cerise de la mère bernard,


c'est tout?...ben non

y'a du très long poil de caribou,
du très bon chocolat en barre,
une  longue plume de hibou,
une cerise du père léonard,

Ah, mais c'est fini?...ben non t'jours pas,

y'a une branche verte de pistou,
puis un morceau de malabar,
et encore un joli caillou,
et v'là une cerise au pinard,

c'est bon là?...ben...ouai...mais...ooooh

y'a encore 

eh, une jolie fille des touamotous,
le prince de zanzibar,
une photo de Cortés au Pérou,
et une cerise dans le coltar...

He c'est tout ????ben....


----------



## PetIrix (4 Décembre 2003)

Et elle sortent d'où tes rimes en " *d*ou" ?????


----------



## cmatrit (4 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Et elle sortent d'où tes rimes en " *d*ou" ?????

















désolé.....


----------



## PetIrix (4 Décembre 2003)

cmatrit a dit:
			
		

> désolé.....



On se taquine, on se taquine, m'enfin c'est l'aut' là aussi, qui nous a collé de quoi se prendre la tête !!


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> bonjour !



Hell-o


----------



## cmatrit (4 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> On se taquine, on se taquine, m'enfin c'est l'aut' là aussi, qui nous a collé de quoi se prendre la tête !!



Faudrait p'être que "papy Bollington" il nous fasse un exemple...parce que moi avec l'eau que j'ai dans mon écurie et dans ma grange, ben j'ai pas trop le temps d'y penser...


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Décembre 2003)

cmatrit a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait p'être que "papy Bollington" il nous fasse un exemple...parce que moi avec l'eau que j'ai dans mon écurie et dans ma grange, ben j'ai pas trop le temps d'y penser...



Si t'as l'eau j'ammene le pastagua


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2003)

J'ai planté dans ta peau des caresses barbares
Et sur ma langue j'ai longtemps gardé le goût
De cerise attaché à l'épiderme rare
De ta nuque à tes reins. Ô parfum âcre et doux !


----------



## tomtom (4 Décembre 2003)

Dans ma bassine tupperware
Je lave mes cerises au minidou
Mais Marilyn dans sa baignoire
Ne chante plus "poum poum pidou"


----------



## Luc G (4 Décembre 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Dans ma bassine tupperware
> Je lave mes cerises au minidou
> Mais Marilyn dans sa baignoire
> Ne chante plus "poum poum pidou"















 Bravo tomtom


----------



## Luc G (4 Décembre 2003)

Au zoo rêver devant des animaux bizarres :
Les déambulations dévotes du nandou,
L'hippopotame vautré dedans sa mare 
Et cerise sur le gâteau, le grand koudou


----------



## Luc G (4 Décembre 2003)

Elle s'appelait clafoutis, un nom bien doux
Mais son frère, un malabar, avait tout du barbare.
Le temps de dire ouf, j'avais le cul dans la gadoue.
Ça m'a rafraîchi les idées, j'ai filé dare-dare.


----------



## aricosec (4 Décembre 2003)

une reprise en main s'impose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



il faut que dans la fin du dernier mot des lignes du quatrain
il y est absolument les lettres designees
donc  ARE avec un s si ont veut
dou avec   un x ou s si on veut
ard ne convient pas CMATRIT desolé ,remet ton ouvrage sur le rouet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.
signé un homme qui peut vous en faire baver


----------



## Luc G (4 Décembre 2003)

Ça y est, l'adjudant Arico a claqué des talons.


----------



## aricosec (4 Décembre 2003)

c'est vrai que j'ai choisi comme un con 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
bof  ! ça durera moins longtemps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
la cerise de ses levres,avait un gout bizarre
et mon coeur brulait,comme de l'amadou
je l'ai prise sur le lit,dans un elan barbare
et j'ai leché ses seins comme des roudoudoux


----------



## Luc G (4 Décembre 2003)

Histoire de transgresser les cotylédons  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quand la cerise est rare,
Que les bouchons ont filé doux
Je m'envoie une petite pouare
Histoire de se laver le saindoux


----------



## PetIrix (4 Décembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Histoire de transgresser les cotylédons
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## aricosec (4 Décembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Histoire de transgresser les cotylédons
> 
> 
> 
> ...


exactement ,la poire williams me fait le meme effet,quand j'y tate de trop,la prononciation deviens penible,


----------



## PetIrix (4 Décembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> exactement ,la poire williams me fait le meme effet,quand j'y tate de trop,la prononciation deviens penible,










Et la compréhension, je ne te dis même pas !!


----------



## aricosec (4 Décembre 2003)

dans un grand champ du lavandou
il flottait une odeur bizarre
de cerise,de lavande et de saindoux
et parfois meme,d'un steack tartare
.
si,si !


----------



## PetIrix (4 Décembre 2003)

Dans la municipale fanfare
Au tuba je joue des air doux.
Le temps des cerises rend hilare
Toute la communauté hindou.


----------



## PetIrix (4 Décembre 2003)

Winston Churchill avec son gros cigare
Recevait la délégation Hindou.
Une arrivée remarquée en fanfare
Tout comme pour le président Pompidou.


----------



## PetIrix (4 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Winston Churchill avec son gros cigare
> Recevait la délégation Hindou.
> Une arrivée remarquée en fanfare
> Tout comme pour le président Pompidou.



Oui je sais ya pas cerise!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'lai bouffée la cerise.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Y'en a plus d'cerise.


----------



## cmatrit (4 Décembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> une reprise en main s'impose
> 
> 
> 
> ...



T'es pas du genre à courir après les coléoptères toi, des fois...heho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















Ou tes années comme sergent instructeur au 2ème REP te manquent....?


----------



## PetIrix (4 Décembre 2003)

cmatrit a dit:
			
		

> T'es pas du genre à courir après les coléoptères toi, des fois...heho
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Déjà vouté à l'époque.


----------



## cmatrit (5 Décembre 2003)

euh..? qu'est ce qu'y a dans tes "fat"?

Ben y'a. 

un joli briquet à amadou,
du fil de soie de Tarare,
un très vieux roudoudou,
une cerise dune contrée tartare,

c'est tout?...ben non y'a 

le cheveu dun dieu hindou,
un bec noir de kasoar,
une  longue plume de nandou,
une cerise cueillie rue barbare

Ah, mais c'est fini?...ben non t'jours pas, y'a 

Un flocon de neige de Katmandou,
un petit morceau de malabar,
un dé blanc rempli de cidre doux,
une cerise roulée dans un nénuphar,

c'est bon là?...ben...ouai...mais...ooooh

y'a encore 

du ruban vert de Padoue,
le jeune prince de zanzibar,
quelques mots en ourdou,
et une cerise plongée dans le coltar...

He c'est tout ????ben....















O chef Arico, si ne te conviennent pas mes "ar"
emméne ta cerise du côté de katamandou,
et n'oublie pas quelques couvercles de tupperware
pour pouvoir y faire de la luge avant le redoux.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2003)

<font color="red">Attirante est sa robe colorée d'un rouge si rare
Troublé, il la cueille et hume son parfum si doux. 
Il conclut après l'avoir goûté se sentant tout bizarre, 
Que l'amour est Cerise avec sa délicieuse doudou.  </font>


----------



## aricosec (5 Décembre 2003)

le cher cmatrit se decoiffe le cigare
il se met a dos,le viel arico si doux
qui va lui couper les cerise dans son benard
il pourra chanté chez michou
.
puisque que c'est la nouvelle loi,allons y pour l'anarchie


----------



## PetIrix (5 Décembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> qui va lui couper les cerise dans son benard





			
				aricosec a dit:
			
		

> ard ne convient pas CMATRIT desolé



C'est pas pour faire ch....r, mais, là je ne sais plus où j'en suis !!!


----------



## aricosec (5 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas pour faire ch....r, mais, là je ne sais plus où j'en suis !!!


.
ben oui,mais comme l'escroc matrix  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 a recidivé,libéré de toute contrainte,je preconise l'anarchie, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










comme le roi mage balthazar
offrant un cerise au nom de dou
je termine mes vers ringards
et  m'en vais courir le guilledou
.


----------



## PetIrix (5 Décembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> ben oui,mais comme l'escroc matrix
> 
> 
> ...




En entrée un peu de caviar
Pour les mômes du cidre doux
Ne soyons pas des avares
Les cerises poussent pas dans la gadoue.



Mmmwwais !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ca finit par ne pas être terrible.


----------



## Luc G (5 Décembre 2003)

Areuh !
Mon roudoudou !
Areuh !
Mon roudoudou !

Tais-toi, sale gosse, t'auras que des queues de cerise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ! 

PS Cmatrit, chapeau


----------



## aricosec (5 Décembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Areuh !
> Mon roudoudou !
> Areuh !
> Mon roudoudou !
> ...


bof ,on peut faire mieux
....................................are
...................................dou
...................................are
.......cerise....................dou
.
bon il est temps de changer
.
malgré mes hesitations pour le podium,je passe le temoin a cmatrit,quoi que j'en dise,j'adore les rebelles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










a toi


----------



## PetIrix (5 Décembre 2003)

Une prune pour finir ta cerise ?


----------



## cmatrit (5 Décembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> bof ,on peut faire mieux
> ....................................are
> ...................................dou
> ...................................are
> ...



Houlâlâ, si tu savais comme je suis fier, mon Arico, que tu m'aies désigné comme ton digne successeur....Houlâlâ, fier comme un "bar tabac" que je suis... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




























Mais bon c'est normal, y'a 2 threads où je mets les pieds, c'en est 2 que t'as lancés...donc...normal que tu me rétribues....non...ah bon...non...j'ai dit une connerie....nooon (dans le genre shirley, de dino &amp; sh...) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













D'ailleurs faut que je pense à ......je me comprends...

Bien sûr je remercie Céline dion, ma nourrice tyrolienne, le père bartholomé et tante Marcelle...sans eux.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Mais c'est pas le tout....alors au boulot....vous n'savez pas à quel point je peux être psychorigide.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







On va rimailler en age et en ien, croisé comme c'est de coutume maintenant, et avec le mot "liturgie"... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Allez y chers amis et brillants poetes du net...

@+


----------



## Luc G (5 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Une prune pour finir ta cerise ?



Il a dit qu'il aimait la pouare, mais je suis sûr qu'il se laissera tenter par la prune


----------



## aricosec (5 Décembre 2003)

de toutes façon les cerise et les poires sont tres bonnes dans l'eau de vie de prune
equeuter et essuyés(ne pas laver,(pas bien,pas bien ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) macerer deux mois,dans un bocal aux trois quarts plein,ajouter le dernier quart en sucre a cemoment,macerer encore 4 mois,(deguster avant que les copains mettent le nez dedans) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
oups, j'avais oublie le devoir ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
c'etait un drole de personnage
il ressenmblait a un martien
il semblait sorti d'un autre age
la liturgie lui allat bien
.
les pieds nus sur le carrelage
aussi pieux qu'un pieux bohemien
il ne parlait que de partage
et de l'amour,et de ses liens


----------



## Luc G (5 Décembre 2003)

Quand on veut boulotter du fromage,
Faut pas s'y prendre comme un moins-que-rien.
Faut respecter la liturgie et les usages :
Le pain, le vin, il faut n'oublier rien.


----------



## cmatrit (5 Décembre 2003)

Bon est-ce que ça bosse là?.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Sinon pour toi qui passes par ce thread...je te souhaite une bonne journée...


----------



## aricosec (6 Décembre 2003)

dans cette liturgie d'un autre age
dans un passé deja ancien
damoiseau,damoiselle,petit page
du sexe ont ne savait rien


----------



## cmatrit (6 Décembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> dans cette liturgie d'un autre age
> dans un passé deja ancien
> damoiseau,damoiselle,petit page
> du sexe ont ne savait rien



ça pourrait-être du Ange...


----------



## aricosec (6 Décembre 2003)

ma liturgie ,dit l'abbé  du village
c'est que pour un homme de bien
meme s'il a un beau plumage
sans amour il ne sera rien


----------



## aricosec (9 Décembre 2003)

au lit turgie,fait voir ton plumage
et montre moi aussi ton sein
mais un peu en veilleuse ton ramage
 je vais te prendre comme un chien
.
.
ps ;"turgie" est un prenom feminin de la basse mesopotamie,tres peu usitée de nos temps


----------



## cmatrit (9 Décembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> ma liturgie ,dit l'abbé  du village
> c'est que pour un homme de bien
> meme s'il a un beau plumage
> sans amour il ne sera rien



Je ne suis que de bref passage, 
difficile de me libèrer en ce pays Ukrainien,
pour ce thread où la liturgie n'est pas celle de l'image
aussi cher rimailleur je me libère de mes liens....












Au profit d'Arico ce grand épicurien,
que  je désigne comme maître de cet aéropage,
et à qui, de notre liturgie je passe le relais pour le bien
de ce thread, et que à nouveau il caracole en tête des suffrages.



















A toi au grand Arico....


----------



## aricosec (9 Décembre 2003)

cmatrit a dit:
			
		

> aussi cher rimailleur je me libère de mes liens....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


encore ! encooorreee ,je jouiss...aaahhhhh !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



enfin mon talent reconnu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







,c'est pareil avec mes gars,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




quand il n'ont pas le temps,il me disent que je suis le meilleur,et ça prend a chaque coup,les mensonges des autres,ya que ça de vrai,si on se dit ce qu'on pense de nous meme,arrivé a un certain age,on s'aperçois toujours qu'on a loupé quelque chose,qu'on aurait pu en faire plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,non decidemment les mensonges c'est mieux


----------



## aricosec (9 Décembre 2003)

bon reprenons,si que des fois qéqun voudrais jouer
mot a inserer_____=" ballon
terminaison en " ier
et en.................use


----------



## PetIrix (10 Décembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> bon reprenons,si que des fois qéqun voudrais jouer
> mot a inserer_____=" ballon
> terminaison en " ier
> et en.................use



Contre la sécheresse du gosier
Je recommande l'emploi d'la suze.
Le ballon d'rouge peut y r'médier
De ce breuvage, j'use et j'abuse.

Hip !


----------



## Luc G (11 Décembre 2003)

Faut pas confondre :

Les ruses du jeu de ballon au pied
Et le pied d'un verre ballon plein de suze
Les excuses de qui vous écrase le pied
Et le hachis de pied de veau dans la cambuse


----------



## aricosec (11 Décembre 2003)

dans la jungle les animaux carnassiers
pour chasser sont les champions de la ruse
avec ma nana pour prendre mon pied
il vaut mieux que,du ballon je n'abuse


----------



## barbarella (11 Décembre 2003)

Même pas le temps de faire mumuse,
Pour Noël faut du gros gibier,
Comme il faut du temps pour qu'il cuise,
Juste un ballon pour qu'vous trinquiez.

A la nôtre.


----------



## PetIrix (13 Décembre 2003)

Bon maint'nant ça suffit. Arico je t'accuse
de plomber ce sujet avec des rimes à chier  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La tête comme un ballon à taquiner la muse
Ya plus personne qui poste, regarde un peu c'merdier!


----------



## aricosec (13 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Bon maint'nant ça suffit. Arico je t'accuse
> de plomber ce sujet avec des rimes à chier
> 
> 
> ...


auriez vous l'impudence de me traitez de buse
moi qui fut de tout temps un valeureux guerrier
c'est dans votre bidon,ce ballon de cornemuse
qui porte un gros foie,pire qu'etal de tripier
que m'en irai planté,avec certaine ruse
un couteau affuté,de quelque bon acier
qui peindra de carmin ,votre affigeante blouse
a quatre pas d'ici,meme si ça vous fait ch...


----------



## aricosec (14 Décembre 2003)

petirix n'ayant plus rien dans sa gibeciere,contestataire par excellence,se voit contraint a l'unanimitée ,de choisir le nouveau theme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bien fait na


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> petirix n'ayant plus rien dans sa gibeciere,contestataire par excellence,se voit contraint a l'unanimitée ,de choisir le nouveau theme
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le PetIrix y va s'grouiller
sinon j'vais m'impatienter
j'espère qu'après mon petit déjeuner
mes neurones auront de quoi manger


----------



## PetIrix (15 Décembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> auriez vous l'impudence de me traitez de buse
> moi qui fut de tout temps un valeureux guerrier
> c'est dans votre bidon,ce ballon de cornemuse
> qui porte un gros foie,pire qu'etal de tripier
> ...











Quand on l'asticote, l'arico, il devient bon !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Très bon, très bon.


----------



## PetIrix (15 Décembre 2003)

Bon on va faire simple pour du flood poétique !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mot : "OUBLIER" verbe ou participe passé.

Rime en "ère" [phonétique]
           "ion"


----------



## aricosec (15 Décembre 2003)

une fringante douairiere
voulant faires es devotions
entra dans le presbytere
et pris un coup dans le f...
.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> une fringante douairiere
> voulant faires es devotions
> entra dans le presbytere
> et pris un coup dans le f...
> .



elle avait *oublié* sa culotte


----------



## PetIrix (15 Décembre 2003)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> elle avait *oublié* sa culotte


----------



## aricosec (15 Décembre 2003)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> elle avait *oublié* sa culotte


.
oh ! zut j'ai oublié, oublier


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2003)

grand dadais, va  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







tu lui avais chipé pour la mettre en pochette sur ta belle veste...


----------



## aricosec (15 Décembre 2003)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> grand dadais, va
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.
c'est exact !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 ,je n'ai pas peur des mouches moi


----------



## PetIrix (15 Décembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> c'est exact !
> 
> 
> ...



Hum hum  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Pas toujours poète, l'arico !!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2003)

*de circonstance:*

une mouche primesautière
se promenait sur la culotte de la douaurière
elle fut victime de la passion 
du arico trublion


----------



## PetIrix (15 Décembre 2003)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> *de circonstance:*
> 
> une mouche primesautière
> se promenait sur la culotte de la douaurière
> ...












... et toi victime d'un "oubli" ???


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> ... et toi victime d'un "oubli" ???



*shit*


----------



## PetIrix (15 Décembre 2003)

Oubliés les quatrains de naguère
et les règles de la construction.
rédigées par notre bon grand père.
imposant ici des conventions.


Le principe assez simple est de faire
quatre vers avec pour punition
de n'oublier un mot salutaire
pour parfaire votre composition.


Mais ceci n'est ni fait ni a faire.
Vous en faites à tout coup l'omission
Oublier cette règle mes frères.
Ne vous otera pas la sanction.


Je vous demanderai trois avers
et la plus parfaite dévotion
pour ces quelques règles élémentaires
Trop souvent oubliées dans l'action.






























 Ouhh là, mais c'est pas un quatrain ça !!


----------



## cmatrit (15 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Oubliés les quatrains de naguère
> et les règles de la construction.
> rédigées par notre bon grand père.
> imposant ici des conventions.
> ...





J'ai le dos tourné quelques jours, et il se fait n'importe quoi ici...tss...tsss















bonjour les talentueux rimailleurs... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










bon je ne fais que passer


----------



## PetIrix (15 Décembre 2003)

cmatrit a dit:
			
		

> J'ai le dos tourné quelques jours, et il se fait n'importe quoi ici...tss...tsss
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Salut cmatrit.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pressé ces derniers temps !


----------



## aricosec (16 Décembre 2003)

entre vieux raleur incognito,depuis que krystof l'a abandonné,il fait dans le clonage d'oeuvre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




et petirix qui nous livre ses compositions en containers,maniere d'economiser le transport, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



cmatrit a raison de dire que les vieux n'ont aun respect pour les regles,
d'abord la culotte de la douairiere etait propre PETIRIX


----------



## PetIrix (16 Décembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> entre vieux raleur incognito,depuis que krystof l'a abandonné,il fait dans le clonage d'oeuvre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je fais dans l'export gros et demi-gros !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Et je ne me formalise nullement sur la provenance de la lingerie sus-nommée (  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) .


----------



## PetIrix (16 Décembre 2003)

Trop de vaines souffrances, de gens dans la misère
De haine envers les peuples, d'actes de soumission
Ne doivent nous faire peur, ne peuvent nous faire taire
Oublier le cahot, le sang et l'opression


----------



## PetIrix (16 Décembre 2003)

Si je suis en ce lieu, pardonnez moi mon père,
C'est que j'ai vraiment hate d'une confession.
Voyez vous j'ai un vice, c'est le péché de chair
Je ne puis oublier. C'est une fixation.


----------



## PetIrix (16 Décembre 2003)

Rappel et suite ...


Le casse du siècle j'vous dis, de quoi gagner l'pactole.
J'aurais pu tout m'payer, des filles, dl'a shnouf, d'la gnole.
Mais rien d'tout ça mon gars, il a fallut qu'on m'gole.
J'vais avoir d'la bouteille quand je sortirai d'tole !!

--------------------------------------------------------

Pourtant y'avait des bons. La d'ssus ya rien à r'dire.
Et pas des moitiés d'cons! C'était du propre, du sure.
Bebert le monte en l'air, Frédo avec sa tire
Raymond pour les pruneaux, et moi pour les serrures.

--------------------------------------------------------

Rien n'était oublié, c'était un coup d'enfer.
Aucun risque d'avoir les flics sur les arpions.
C'aurait pas du foirer, ça d'vait rouler pépère.
On avait tout not' temps pour piquer tout l'pognon.


----------



## aricosec (16 Décembre 2003)

chers messieurs de la perception
ce n'est vraiment pas une affaire
oubliez donc mes picaillons
et je pourrais vivre pépére
.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> chers messieurs de la perception
> ce n'est vraiment pas une affaire
> oubliez donc mes picaillons
> et je pourrais vivre pépére
> .



y'a pas que de la bouche des enfants que la vérité sort...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2003)

ça ne s'rait pas une galère
si l'arico restait pépère
mais emporté par la passion
il n'oublie pas, le trublion!


----------



## PetIrix (16 Décembre 2003)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ça ne s'rait pas une galère
> si l'arico restait pépère
> mais emporté par la passion
> il n'oublie pas, le trublion!



Une bonne bouteille, des glaçons et un verre,
sont les seuls "ingrédients" de la préparation.
N'oubliez pas de ne pas mettre une goutte par terre.
Puis procédez enfin à la dégustation.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2003)

Car sa main légère, 
mue par la passion,
n'était là pour faire
qu'un câlin mignon.


----------



## PetIrix (17 Décembre 2003)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> Car sa main légère,
> mue par la passion,
> n'était là pour faire
> qu'un câlin mignon.



Arico !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Puisqu'il y en a qui ne font qu'  *OUBLIER* les règles, et comme c'est ton tradada© à toi, je te propose un changement.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Que ce thread devienne simplement un lieu de poésie tout simplement.
Quelles que soient les rimes, le nombre de vers, l'inspiration.

Sinon j'ouvre un autre thread.

Kes t'en penses ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2003)

*re - shit *


----------



## PetIrix (17 Décembre 2003)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> *re - shit *



Pô grave !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et toi, Lemmy, Qu'est ce que t'en dis ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Pô grave !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ce serait peut-être un peu dommage d'éparpiller tout ça?
à nous -moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- d'être plus attentifs


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2003)

Ce foutu Lemmy, au neurone en jachère,
n'écoutant que son imagination
oublie toujours la rime que naguère
l'arico attentif guette avec passion!

ouf


----------



## aricosec (17 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Arico !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.
ça serait bien que tu ouvre un thread pour le pur jus,nous garderons ici la solitude de la page blanche,les lendemains de cuite,l'envie d'envoyer quelqun au plottes.etc...
le nectar se doit d'avoir son aureole.
nous accepterons aussi les chansonnettes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






j'aurais l'occasion de replacer les miennes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.
merci monsieur le ministre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






on attend l'ouverture 
faites donc
tirez le premier


----------



## PetIrix (17 Décembre 2003)

A yest mon Arico, de moi tu peux être fier
Un beau thread est lancé, pour les compositions
de poèmes et de textes pour les posteurs hors pair
Faisant preuve de talent, et d'imagination.

... et j'ai oublié "oublier" ... euh !!!!


----------



## aricosec (17 Décembre 2003)

jamais je n'oublierai,ce fier condottiere
qui portait le drapeau de la vallée de scion
sur son bel alezan,il n'etait pas peu fier
c'est un balai c'est vrai,qu'il avait dans le f...


----------



## Luc G (17 Décembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> le nectar se doit d'avoir son aureole.



Oui, enfin, Arico, tu n'es pas obligé de renverser la moitié de ton verre sur la nappe à chaque fois, quand même !


----------



## aricosec (18 Décembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Oui, enfin, Arico, tu n'es pas obligé de renverser la moitié de ton verre sur la nappe à chaque fois, quand même !


.
ça depend du contenu,j'ai goutté des choses par obligation qui aurait fait vomirr un egout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






..
maintenant je ne fonctionne qu'au super 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
moins que st emilion,je ne peus,enfin va au minimum chez nicolas,ils n'osent pas trop vendre n'importe quoi,si tu n'en as pas dans ton quartier,je l'acheterai en venant,tu me defraiera a l'arrivée,avec mon billet de TGV,ça ne devrai pas te couter trop cher 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










a bientot


----------



## PetIrix (18 Décembre 2003)

Allez on change.

Je lance les dés ...
Et au hasard, je désigne volontaire pour une cuvée fraiche ...


... Luc G.


----------



## aricosec (18 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Allez on change.
> 
> Je lance les dés ...
> Et au hasard, je désigne volontaire pour une cuvée fraiche ...
> ... Luc G.


apparemment tes dés sont pipés,LUCG ne repond pas,serait il a la neige,pour se casser une patte,va savoir


----------



## PetIrix (18 Décembre 2003)

Bon ben on re-re change.

Lemmy, à toi, et si tu ne réponds pas, c'est de nouveau pour Arico.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben on re-re change.
> 
> Lemmy, à toi, et si tu ne réponds pas, c'est de nouveau pour Arico.



OK, accordes-moi 30'


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2003)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> OK, accordes-moi 30'



*Bon...* 

vers se terminant par:

*-elle* 

et par

*-rez* 

sans oublier le mot "*fondue*" 

à vos plumes...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2003)

C'est pour une fondue, dit-elle
que vous me poursuivrez,
c'est pas le varicelle
que vous attraperez!


----------



## PetIrix (18 Décembre 2003)

Je vous conseille ceci, c'est pas cher vous verrez
Un tout nouveau produit, m'en direz des nouvelles.
Une fois la cire fondue, vous vous épilerez
sans aucune douleur. Ca fait des jambes toutes belles.


----------



## aricosec (18 Décembre 2003)

une fondue bourguignonne a la mortadelle
c'est pas difficile ,vous en conviendrez
il faut bien sur de la mortadelle
et de la viande que vous couperez


----------



## Luc G (18 Décembre 2003)

S'cusez-moi, j'avais pas vu que le Arico m'avait appelé, je suis un peu à la bourre (j'ai pas dit bourré  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> S'cusez-moi, j'avais pas vu que le Arico m'avait appelé, je suis un peu à la bourre (j'ai pas dit bourré
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tu pouvais préciser: "siesté"


----------



## PetIrix (19 Décembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> S'cusez-moi, j'avais pas vu que le Arico m'avait appelé, je suis un peu à la bourre (j'ai pas dit bourré
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Arico ce fondu, ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 )  vous lançat un appel.
Vous fites la sourde oreille, vraiment vous abusez.
Je ne dit point ceci pour vous chercher querelle
Mais l'homme se désespère,'faut que vous le sachiez


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Arico ce fondu, (
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2003)

La charité? dit-elle,
vous êtes fondu! Sauterelle
ne suis-je. Vous découvrirez
que jen'suis pas celle que vous pensez!


----------



## PetIrix (19 Décembre 2003)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> La charité? dit-elle,
> vous êtes fondu! Sauterelle
> ne suis-je. Vous découvrirez
> que jen'suis pas celle que vous pensez!



Lafontaine n'a qu'à bien se tenir !!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Lafontaine n'a qu'à bien se tenir !!



Merci






La musique que vous aimez?
A fond! Dût-elle
mettre des boules Quies©, elle?
Pas très sexy, vous en conv'nez!


----------



## PetIrix (19 Décembre 2003)

Mademoiselle, voyons, mais vous vous égarez.
Vous venez d'oublier vos dessous de dentelle.
Sur ce point passe encore, mais quand vous vous baissez
Tout le  fond du  bureau peut voir vos porte-jaretelles


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Mademoiselle, voyons, mais vous vous égarez.
> Vous venez d'oublier vos dessous de dentelle.
> Sur ce point passe encore, mais quand vous vous baissez
> Tout le  fond du  bureau peut voir vos porte-jaretelles



Ben j'suis tout réveillé, maint'nant


----------



## je_suis_un_idiot (20 Décembre 2003)

Traduction !!


----------



## aricosec (20 Décembre 2003)

monté sur le dos d'une pauvre haridelle
un fier cavalier,et son valet sanchez
arrive au secours,d'une andalouse belle
mais c'etait un fondu qui s'appelait gomez
.
sancho pensa qu'on lui cherchait querelle
et sortit son epée de bon acier trempez
et l'enfonça comme dans la mortadelle
dans le buffet du gars qui s'appelait gomez
.





 pas de pot ce gomez


----------



## aricosec (22 Décembre 2003)

il etait fort et fier et s'appelait cordobez
c'etait un don juan,et l'amant d'une belle
en fait la tendre epouse de son ami sanchez
la reine de la fondue a la sauce bechamel




.


----------

